
The SQ3R Reading Method - Goosey
http://www.studygs.net/texred2.htm
======
noarchy
Wow, thanks for triggering some memories from 20 years ago, haha. I am trying
to remember where I first heard of this...grade 4 or 5?

~~~
polera
Definitely brings back school day memories!

